# Replacing the window regulator on a 2009 Beetle Convertible, cables are too short!



## Newbee-Tul (Apr 22, 2017)

I've ordered the replacement kit for the regulator cables (# 1Y0837461J ) and the cables seem to be too short! Took it to the local dealer in the hopes of finding a parts man or technician that might have a suggesting, or a tool, or a trick to get the assy back together... nope they are all stumped. Anybody have a suggestion? One guy suggested that I replace the Lift Blocks but I'm not sure. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

The cable will be VERY tight once installed, there should be a spot missing on one of the rollers to slip the cable over and into the groove. Usually takes 3 or 4 hands and a couple pocket screw drivers to get it all installed.


----------

